# Here's something to get you excited for 2021



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my 2019 big boy full strut mount back today. The mount was done by Shalvis in Armada and the mount turned out beautiful. He was my largest turkey to date at 26lbs, 1" spurs, and 9.5" beard. This fella really was larger than life and gave me a heck of a show and a hunt that I wont soon forget.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Some pictures during and after the hunt


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

26 lb’s, that’s a big boy there, Congrats on a great bird and a cool mount !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Great bird and awesome mount.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

That’s beautiful!!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That is a really nice looking mount. One of these days I’m going to pull the trigger and get one mounted.


----------



## 4seasrob (Apr 12, 2005)

Great mount and a nice hunt! Congratulations


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is Really sweet and well worth the wait!! Congratulations!


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

That is a great looking turkey. Congrats on the taxidermist too! The detail on the Tom's head is fantastic!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow that looks great. That mount deserves a name.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Great job Derek! That’s a beautiful mount!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Great bird,mount and pictures.You got me in the mood.Whent and check out my turkey stuff.Iam ready


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretty awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

